# Odd colored filly..



## ChloeAnne (Jun 1, 2015)

We bought a roan mare that had this filly with her. As she started to shed we are really stumped as to what color she may turn out being! She has a reddish colored dorsal stripe and orangey red mane and tail but dark points so we eliminated a red dun. Is she just going to be a bay based dun? She has a lot of white mixed in with her base color so we weren't sure if possibly a roan dun? Her mom is a blue roan but has bay points and unsure of the site color (registered cutting QH). Her mane is starting to get brown at the base but nothing on the tail so far.. Just curious if anyone has an opinion! First pic is of moms face and the rest are of the baby in question!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 

At this point, you won't know for sure what color the filly is, could be severely bleached by sun and/or in bad shape from poor feed. Feed her well and when her winter coat has shed out completely you might get a better idea but it could take a couple years still for her adult color to come through. Color coat testing gives results faster if you don't want to wait until she is in an adult coat and testing leaves out the guesswork. Her dam is a brown roan, not blue roan. Many black based roans are mistakenly called blue roan. Blue roan equals a black horse with roan. A horse who is bay with roan is a bay roan and a horse who is brown with roan is a brown roan. You can tell the mare is brown by the cinnamon colored soft areas (muzzle, elbow and flank) and are notorious for disguising as bays but those light spots always show up no matter what in their winter coats. A bay doesn't have those light areas, no matter if they are in summer or winter coats.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If that's the mare in the first pic, she's actually a brown roan.

Baby looks like she'll shed out either red roan. Looks like the hair at her coronet band is lighter, indicative of red/chestnut.

Without knowing the sire's color, it's entirely possible for her to be red-based, especially if the dam is only heterozygous for black (only carries one black gene). Of course, the only way to know for sure is to have her tested.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Baby looks to be a red roan, IMO. Dam is a bay roan, though, not a blue roan.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think brown roan is "purple roan". Go tell people you have a purple horse!! XD Very pretty.

Poor baby, she looks like she has had a rough life... 

I am going to disagree. I don't see anything that says the foal is chestnut based to me. (Yes that awful dead coat is reddish. That doesn't mean anything.)

I suspect bay or black dun (grullo). If the sire is registered what is his name?

I agree- ultimately you just need to give her lots of TLC and wait until she sheds out to a healthy coat.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like that filly may be a grulla. I would call the mare a brown roan.


----------



## ChloeAnne (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you all! I listed the dam as a blue roan because the only part that isn't blue looking is her face. Her whole body is a very dark blue black. Wish I still had a full body picture of her, she's at a trainer so we won't have her back for another two weeks. The baby is still looking a little rough but we've got her in a nice grassy field and working on getting people friendly! I'll find out the sire name tonight and post it here with an updated pic of Dotty (the baby) as the ones I posted are about two weeks old!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Dam is definitely brown roan, not blue roan. 

As for the foal, it is hard to tell right now based on how fluffy she is and how muddy the ground is. But I would guess she either sheds out brown roan as well, or a dark red roan.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

How old is she?


----------



## ChloeAnne (Jun 1, 2015)

Here are a few more pictures from tonight..


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

To me her face looks grullo.
And yes, dam is brown roan. I do not believe there is an option to register a quarter horse as brown roan, I believe most people in turn go with bay roan.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She looks more reddish in those new pics but I still feel it's shading/nutrition and that she may be grullo (leaning more towards that then bay roan atm). They have that same flat color, that can almost look reddish esp if unhealthy.

Grullo foal:



Grullo starting to shed (note how similar the coat looks to the OPs filly)



Red dun:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

IMO she's definitely a dark red dun. I had a red dun gelding whose color looks just like hers http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/juno-update-meet-moose-buckskin-red-123193/


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

AnnaLover while I'm not saying you're wrong it seems a little odd to say the horse is a red dun because your horse also doesn't look like a red dun yet is.

While she may be isn't the most likely case that she is what she looks like as opposed to what she doesn't? Of course there are always the ones that will prove you wrong such as your (super cute!) foal, it's just a matter of which is more likely when you are guessing.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute, those more current pics show her as a red dun, but .. no one will know until she sheds and gets a DNA test and then the guesses will be over..


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The DNA test doesn't take as long... XD


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a red dun to me, possibly with roan.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

OP- do you have any pictures of this foal as a newborn? Judging color from first shed is difficult as the foal coat is drastically sun damaged and the first shed is typically much, much darker than the final adult color.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> AnnaLover while I'm not saying you're wrong it seems a little odd to say the horse is a red dun because your horse also doesn't look like a red dun yet is.
> 
> While she may be isn't the most likely case that she is what she looks like as opposed to what she doesn't? Of course there are always the ones that will prove you wrong such as your (super cute!) foal, it's just a matter of which is more likely when you are guessing.


She looks like a dark red dun to me and nothing else. I've seen many other examples besides the gelding I used to have. I can post some later (posting from my phone right now).


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That's fine I'm not disagreeing just with the logic though you have obviously thought it through more than I thought


----------

